# warning: aggiornamento bind 9.3.4 su hardened

## makoomba

è molto probabile che crasci alla prima richiesta senza proferir parola.

i workaround proposti non hanno funzionato e son dovuto tornare alla 9.3.2-r4

----------

## drakkan

Confermo   :Sad: 

neanche la 9.2.8 che contiene le patch per l'ultimo bug di sicurezza funziona, purtroppo dobbiamo scegliere tra  bind vulnerabile o non funzionante

----------

## .:deadhead:.

potrebbe esser l'occasione per vedere se vi possano garbare alternative , cm djbdns  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> potrebbe esser l'occasione per vedere se vi possano garbare alternative , cm djbdns 

 

Sarò impedito o forse non ci ho smanettato a fondo, ma non sono riuscito a farlo funzionare, in un paio di tentativi di prova. Mentre bind funziona subito (installazione + avvio demone), senza nessun tipo di configurazione preliminare.

----------

## drakkan

sembra sia stato rilasciato il fix ...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158664#c36

----------

